
Ask HN: Alternative to Flickr? - gls2ro
I am concerned about Flickr future. It might be just an emotional reaction to the news I&#x27;ve read in the last 2-3 months about Yahoo. 
It might be not. Still I want to explore some alternatives.<p>So far I used Flickr as a decent alternative to Google Photos and I stored there public and private photos from my projects.<p>Does anyone know a good decent alternative to Flickr? 
Meaning:
- Possibility to have public&#x2F;private photos
- Setting license per image
- A good trust in the parent company regarding privacy<p>So far my alternatives seems to be:
iCloud, Dropbox, Google Photos
======
sheraz
Smugmug comes to mind (smugmug.com), but I'm not sure about the licensing. I
know that they are/were an alternative favorite for the pro-sumer
photographer.

There is also [http://www.photoshelter.com/](http://www.photoshelter.com/)

------
rsoto
I think what you're looking for is [https://500px.com/](https://500px.com/)

~~~
BorisMelnik
yep, I see a lot of people gravitating towards this.

or...host it yourself!

------
hnhnic
You could self-host with: [https://github.com/Chevereto/Chevereto-
Free](https://github.com/Chevereto/Chevereto-Free)

or something like OwnCloud

~~~
jrnichols
All this time I've been looking for something similar, and that one hasn't
come up. But so far, it's my favorite. Thanks for sharing that!

